# Joey Issue



## GoatLocker (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, a little over 2 weeks, and overall I'm really happy.
I am having an annoying problem with one of the Joeys.
I lose sound on the TV.
If I turn the TV and Joey off and back on, the sound comes back.
Really haven't tracked time and how often, but does seem to happen only with live TV, and not if watching from DVR.

Any Thoughts?
And no, I have not chatted with Tech Support yet about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call CSR and ask for replacement.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

My bedroom TV hooked to a Joey does the same thing! Turn off TV, turn it on and the sound is back. Very frustrating. Another poster said he had his Joey replaced and it did not stop the problem. Its time to notify support about this issue!


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a similar issue. I wasn't sure if it was the Joey or the TV because I bought a new HDTV for my office when I got the Joey. Here's another thing - if I unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in the sound is back so it seems it's losing it's sync on sound or something. But you don't need to actually turn off the TV. This only happens with one of my Joeys. The other two seem to work fine.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Almost identical experience for me. I just lost the sound right now...tried the HDMI cable reset instead....plugged back in and sound is back. So you are correct Strikes2K. Now how to we get this bug fixed?!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are experiencing this issue can you send me a PM with your phone or account number? 

Please include details of your set up such as model of TV how the Joey is connected to the TV, software version of the Joey, and if this happens at any particular time. The more information I have the better. I appreciate it!

EDIT: If you have more than one Joey, please include the receiver and smartcard number of the Joey you are having the issue with.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Please let Raymond know if you guys are having this issue! Thanks!


----------



## GoatLocker (Apr 13, 2012)

Saw it again last nite at 8:25 PM. Turned the Joey off and back on. Didn't fix it.
Turned TV and Joey both off and then on and fixed it.


----------



## GoatLocker (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, we were gone on vacation for awhile.
When we got back, the first nite home this Joey and TV lost sound twice the first nite, 3 or 4 times the next nite.
Haven't lost sound again for a couple of days, but now have another problem.
Not sure if my wife hit something or not, but can't find how to get rid of it.
When the TV and Joey normally come on, you see a box with Normal.
Well, now the box I am seeing on this Joey says Gray Bar.
And, I have two vertical gray bars on either side of the screen covering the picture.

I'm really starting to feel that it is time to get this Joey replaced.
Any thoughts.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's not defective. Hit the * button on your remote.


----------



## GoatLocker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Ras, had a PM from Raymond telling me the same thing.


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

I had the same problem with an RCA LED tv that my daughter uses. I solved the problem by going into the sound output section and selection PCM sound only. No dolby. It seems the dolby sound output confuses the tv and the sound cut off. After switching to PCM output only, haven't had any problems.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

That is indeed the fix...I have not had an audio dropout in a week now after changing the PCM setting. Shout out to you in Palmdale!


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm also testing this fix. I had brought another Joey in to my office as a test, and it had the same issue. After that, and not related to this issue, I had hooked up a receiver and speakers in the office so this wasn't an issue any longer since I was running the audio to the receiver via rca cables. But, after reading this, I've reenabled the TV's built in speakers and changed the audio setting. Will run it this way for a few days to see if the issue reoccurs. Hasn't happened since I changed it a few hours ago.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

strikes2k said:


> I'm also testing this fix. I had brought another Joey in to my office as a test, and it had the same issue. After that, and not related to this issue, I had hooked up a receiver and speakers in the office so this wasn't an issue any longer since I was running the audio to the receiver via rca cables. But, after reading this, I've reenabled the TV's built in speakers and changed the audio setting. Will run it this way for a few days to see if the issue reoccurs. Hasn't happened since I changed it a few hours ago.


So after making the audio setting change to PCM only I haven't had this problem all week. My TV in the bedroom doesn't seem to be bothered by the default audio setting so it may be a TV specific issue/fix.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update.



strikes2k said:


> So after making the audio setting change to PCM only I haven't had this problem all week. My TV in the bedroom doesn't seem to be bothered by the default audio setting so it may be a TV specific issue/fix.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Another issue: 
- video stop on Joey while audio is hearing normally. Pause and Play bring video back practically from the point of video freeze.
Happened a couple times - once per hour approximately.

The box was in horizontal position, now it's stand vertically. Will see if it help.

Anyway - its temperature is too high for normal functioning of CPU.

The 'family' designed very poorly regarding airflow and cooling.


----------

